# This is too addicting, I had to post it here.



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It must be the kid in me, but I can't stop playing this. I have everyone in the office playing it. My personal best thus far is 34.

IF YOU HAVE PRIORITIES, DON'T CLICK THIS OR YOUR BOSS WILL BE ******! REMEMBER, I WARNED YOU. :thumb:

http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~pyang/flash/miniputt.swf


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nevermind, I got a 31. That should last me for the day. :wink:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

A 70 :sad: that last ones a doozey - Well ! I'm only 20 over my age as of today :sad:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Here a fun & tricky game http://www.animaland.org/games/fetch/fetch.html

But it is put out by the ASPCA ??? How is this going to teach a kid to not be cruel to a Retriever ??? (check out some of the retrieves they have for the dog to perform) ???


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Fetch -

Happy Birthday you "Old Fart"!

I can't wait til I'm 9 1/2 years older so I can know how it feels to be the "Ripe Old Age" of 50 :grin: :grin: :grin:.

Dr. Bob

P.S. - that is one dumb dog


----------



## duckman37 (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah this is pretty addictive!


----------

